# She doesn't ask to come inside



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am trying to think of a way to train Bianca to ask when she wants to come in from the yard. Sometimes a family member will let her outside and then go do something else, not let her back in. I'll be wondering where she is and I'll look and find her laying down on the porch. Once it happened when it was raining.







It would be nice if she made some indication that she wanted in but I am not sure what or how to teach.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe she doesn't WANT in









Sometimes my 10yo female would RATHER lay outside in the rain or snow than come in the house.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Her laying down on the porch is not a dog that particularly wants in. Some dogs don't mind the weather so if you want her back in before she gets soaked, you are going to have to go ask her to come in.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mine dont care to be let in either, they will come in, but they dont really ask. They will be in the rain, sleet or snow, and not care...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sometimes when we let Anna out, she'd rather stay out with Duncan and lay around or patrol for squirrels...trust me, when she wants in she lets us know i.e. 55lbs of shepherd jumping on the patio door!! !!!

Or usually, I'll look out (if they're out I always check on them) and if she's laying next to the door I let them in.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The time when she was out in the rain I went into the room where she usually sleeps and I didn't see her so I went looking for her. I didn't see her on the porch so I panicked a little, I started looking around the house and calling her, then I heard a bumping noise. I went over and opened the basement door and there was Bianca! I don't allow my pets in the basement so the door to the basement is always closed. 
Apparently she was tired of being out in the rain, someone had left the basement outside door unlocked and she let herself into the basement. I don't know how long she was down there because she never made a sound until after I called her when I heard her bump against the door.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, maybe she has told you she wants in and you never heard her. For example I had a GSD back in 1970 that would go to the door when she wanted out and touch her nose to the door knob one time only. If you were not observant of this, you may get a little (no...big) surprise at your feet. It was like."I told you I wanted out and you ignored me, so now that pile is YOUR problem". Maybe put some string of bells on the outside door and see if she is indicating she wants in or conceal yourself and watch for her signs when she may want to come in.
frank


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for! Our GSD is perfectly happy to spend time outside, although she enjoys being in the house, too, she also thoroughly enjoys being outside in most any weather.

Our Border Collie, on the other hand, would much rather be inside - and will yap her foul head of within a minute or two of being outside unless you let her in or go play with her. She gets daily play time, but refuses to entertain herself in any way, shape, or form, even ignoring Nina. We've had to resort to a bark collar for her as other, kinder, methods of keeping her quiet have failed miserably. (she's only outside when we're home, and even then it's not THAT much time - Nina's normally joyous to be out for that amount of time.)


----------

